# My boat on the tippy????



## ratherbefishing (Mar 16, 2010)

just got a great deal on a 16 foot aluminum deep v hull. it seems like its got a lot of weight in it.. due to the batteries 40 horse motor, and gear and such... i never been below tippy, wondering if its to big of a risk to take a boat like that big in there.... or do i need a flat bottom..


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

A few props, a tig welder, and a HUGE bilge pump and you'd be fine. 

If you've never been there in a flat bottom or a jet, there's NO way I'd take a V bottom in there. There's just too much to go wrong, and you also need a good anchor to stay put. The ramp at Tippy is shallow as well.

I suggest that you launch at Rainbow and go up....you can always float back to launch if needed. Better yet, go troll Mainstee Lake. You have the perfect set up for it and the fish have to move through there to get to Tippy. You might also catch a few other fish that you weren't expecting.

Just my .02 cents worth.


----------



## Dorf-on-Steel (Oct 27, 2003)

It won't work if you launch at the Dam. Not enough water normally downstream for the first mile or two. Lot's of rocks and shallow water gonna raise heck with the prop. Drift boats and Jet Drives are about the only ones suited for there.
You can launch at USFS Launch at N. High Bridge Rd. and work your way up stream. There are a lot of stumps/deadheads and you need to be careful and stay on the outside of the curves/corners. Go slow and keep your eyes open for them.

I've fished that part of the river in a 15 ft. Alum w/25 Merc for years. Took off the skeg on a stump in the rain one evening few years ago. Was a heck of an experience.

After that I launch at Bear Creek and Rainbow Bend and never had any problems. There's a lot of fishing downriver from the Dam.

Enjoy, 

Dorf


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

I have done it in 14 foot deep V's with 10ish horse motors. Your boat would be pushing it, but if the water is up, and you can spin it real tight, you could probably do it. You will need a good anchor, for a boat that big 50lbs + of chain I would say.


----------



## dajinkx (Mar 30, 2003)

Dorf-on-Steel said:


> ........You can launch at USFS Launch at N. High Bridge Rd. and work your way up stream. ..............
> Dorf


Make sure you obtain a USFS launch permit first! They are not sold at the launch sites. 

Tickets, however, seem to be readily available.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks for the warning guys... i dont think ill risk it


----------



## badguychaser (Jul 11, 2009)

stay down river of highbridge rd. . i have had my 21ft lund up almost to tippy, but i have 20yrs on the river. there's alot of fishing below highbridge with many spawning spots.


----------



## Johnny 2581 (Jan 15, 2009)

Huh? I always launch from tippy with our modified v 16' boat and go down river and fish below the spill way. I did it last year. Went all the way down past saw dust hole too.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Johnny 2581 said:


> Huh? I always launch from tippy with our modified v 16' boat and go down river and fish below the spill way. I did it last year. Went all the way down past saw dust hole too.


In higher water yes, no probelm. But in low water you will bang your prop or your skeg.


----------



## OLD TRUCK (Jul 9, 2008)

where can i get a USFS sticker and what is the cost??


thanks, old truck



quest32a said:


> In higher water yes, no probelm. But in low water you will bang your prop or your skeg.


----------



## Toga (Nov 11, 2009)

Any DNR station would have them. There is one in Cadilac or Baldwin. Not sure of the cost.


----------



## SEAWOLF XI (May 15, 2009)

A 16' is a perfect rig for the big manistee but i dont recommend going above highbridge with it and the majority of the year the fishing is better from the little lake to rainbow. Once u learn the river u should be able to run up and down at 30 mph like the big boys do. I use a 20 footer with a 50hp and probally mess up a prop once every 2 years. Best thing to do is have a nice prop for you lake runs and change it to a crummier one for river runs.....One u can hammer and file on when the bad stuff happens.


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

Annual, weekly and daily permits should be in by now at Pappy's in Wellston on M-55. If they're not, he can steer you to who has them. I think they still have day permits at the launch site, but I could be mistaken.


----------



## bowonly (Oct 31, 2006)

Launch at high bridge and you can get up past suicide bend but you have to go slow you can't open her up intill you learn the river, things start to get real shallow around the saw dust hole. And everybody in flat bottom wants you to run your rig thru the shallows, just tell them you don't speak english. This time of year up near the damn is mad house of shore and boat fisherman. Watch alot of newbies this weekend grinding gravel with their props. Make sure you have a good spotter for shallow water and dead heads (stumps)! It would be tough to launch at tippy, I've been doing it for 15 plus years and always hit something!


----------

